# Cvs



## oernilein (15. September 2006)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier richtig poste aber mal schauen:

ich habe von einer Programmiererin eine CVS Checkout Datei bekommen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie diese irgendwie wieder einlesen kann, damit ich an die Daten komme?

Danke...


----------

